# Thanks to Bob N I found this



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob went and checked out the bandsaw link you left on your other post. So I'm posting this to Harry Sin and Joe Lyddon. This was on the page of the bandsaw. If anyone would like to see a pen turned from start to finish the guy that did this video showed how to turn wood for a slim line pen like I do but the really special thing he did was a corn cob pen for the cigar stlyle pen. Here is the link for anyone interested it is 71 minutes long so get a drink and snack sit and watch it . Sorry Harry but this is better then I could ever do it.  
http://www.woodworkingonline.com/20...ning-pens-on-the-lather-from-start-to-finish/


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore,

Thank you... will have to watch it when I can eat a snack & drink...  

Sounds great!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Glenmore,
> 
> Thank you... will have to watch it when I can eat a snack & drink...
> 
> Sounds great!



I figured it would be a good video for you and Harry this one shows like I said from start to finish. Be sure to watch the whole thing now. I did it was a fun video to watch and learned myself some more always room for that. :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Glenmore, I've just returned home from the monthly Electronic Technicians Institute meeting and it's gone 11 PM so I won't have time to watch it now, but tomorrow I'll put a "do not disturb" notice on Skype so that you don't disturb me!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore,

Check further on that link and you will find another video by that same fellow on bowl turning. He is good at what he does as are the others on there.

Glad the link was of value although I think Corey had posted it also in the past so I can't take credit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Glenmore, it's now Wednesday evening, some 21.5 hours since I last posted here and I'm in the process of downloading all 200megs of of the pen turning video so that I can watch it tomorrow after which I may be capable of competing with you!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, it's three hours since since my last post on this subject and I have downloaded the file on making pens but it was an MP4 file which wouldn't play on my computer so I did a Google search and found a FREE programme called VLC v.8.6c and was then able to watch it all the way through and I now feel capable of making pens, once I buy a lathe!
Thanks again for the link.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Glenmore, it's three hours since since my last post on this subject and I have downloaded the file on making pens but it was an MP4 file which wouldn't play on my computer so I did a Google search and found a FREE programme called VLC v.8.6c and was then able to watch it all the way through and I now feel capable of making pens, once I buy a lathe!
> Thanks again for the link.


Harry I have to warn you though I didn't listen to anyone when I started they told me how addictive turning is well they didn't lie. Just ask the other turners on the forum here they will tell you it's a vortex that isn't easy to get out of. The only other tools that I use is the table saw and band say for making pen blanks.  My routers the only dust they are seeing is from the chips flying from the lathe. :'( So beware


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore,if what you're saying is it's routing OR turning, then I may have to forget about turning. I've put so much effort into studying the finer points of routing under Tom, that I can't risk upsetting him or Bj.

Changing the subject back to video, my hard drive is filling so fast that I'm about to fit a second one just for photographs and woodworking videos.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, the two compliment each other well. I have made several gifts of pens over the last couple of years and I love to make boxes too put them in, desk sets etc. Fun stuff. Turning is addictive but I like to turn a few and other things and then get back to flat work otherwise I miss it. 

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry Corey is right I turn some of my clock bases and I rout others just for a change of look. I'm going to try what Corey just said going to attempt to make boxes out the same material that the pens are made of.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Harry Corey is right I turn some of my clock bases and I rout others just for a change of look. I'm going to try what Corey just said going to attempt to make boxes out the same material that the pens are made of.


hey Glenmore, here is a neat design for a pen box. Can't take credit for it... but it's a neat one. Nice one for the router too! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You guys are not only tempting me, but seem determined to send me broke! New 22" monitor to watch the wood shows, second hard drive to store the videos, lathe, tools to suit etc,etc. The box idea is great, who is going to be first off the blocks?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh, but Harry, just wait, there is more coming that we haven't even touched on yet   :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Oh, but Harry, just wait, there is more coming that we haven't even touched on yet   :sold:


What a beautiful fleet of hand planes Bob. Excellent. I have a few myself  Got a couple nice block planes 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's obvious that those planes didn't come from the dollar shop Bob, but tell me, in which room does you're wife display them?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> You guys are not only tempting me, but seem determined to send me broke! New 22" monitor to watch the wood shows, second hard drive to store the videos, lathe, tools to suit etc,etc. The box idea is great, who is going to be first off the blocks?


Hey Harry, all you have to do is save the video and pics onto DVD and you're set....you won't have to buy that extra hard drive, etc......unless......it's an excuse to get a new toy for the PC........ :sold: 

KarateEd......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob


Nice clean up job on the old planes 

I didn't know you also collect old tools too 


=========== 







Bob N said:


> Oh, but Harry, just wait, there is more coming that we haven't even touched on yet   :sold:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Bj, those are my pride and joys. I did a little trading around the last week or 2 so the inventory has changed slightly. I need to do some updated pictures when I get a chance. Actually the 2 smaller block planes are now in Corey's possession  

I don't really "collect" them though, I am doing my best to learn to use them


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Actually the 2 smaller block planes are now in Corey's possession


And I am guarding them with my life  and I am going to learn to use them as well... well I should say sharpen the blades... that's my down fall. 

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now how did get from turning pen video and cohearsing Harry into turning to pics of planes.  Now I'm confused with the other of my posting hahaha  Nice planes though Bob have to send me one for Christmas I'll be waiting at my box starting tomorrow. Think I'll see one ?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Glenmore, it's three hours since since my last post on this subject and I have downloaded the file on making pens but it was an MP4 file which wouldn't play on my computer so I did a Google search and found a FREE programme called VLC v.8.6c and was then able to watch it all the way through and I now feel capable of making pens, once I buy a lathe!
> Thanks again for the link.



Harry, 

had the same problem, but they also play with Quicktime.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip KarateEd, DVD sounds the way to store these videos.

Doug...........Quick time,.................NOW you tell me! Thanks anyway.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JUst a note about DVD disks,,,you must use DVD RW disk and they must be formated just like a HD disk if you want to add videos to them or edit them, that's to say if you want to view them on any of type of DVD player...


Just a note from a old DVD user...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, I was thinking of simply downloading to my hdd and then to a DVD, does this make sense, I realise that editing would be out but I didn't intend to get that involved anyway.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"does this make sense" = No,,, 

Why take up room on the HD and make a extra step to do... it's like the two dot thing,,the DVD RW are a bit higher in price but not that much more and to format them only takes about 1 min. to do, it's not like formating a HD it only puts in a fat table on the DVD disk that tells the OS it can be used just like a HD...it will let you remove them from the DVD (video) and reuse the disk over and over unlike the standard DVD disk.

Do you recall the link to 
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=SWW12418
Looks like they are out of DVD RW disks but they have sales all the time on them.
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=MED10086

They sale the DVD RW cheap 100 at 23.00 bucks ( in the - or the + format) the only draw back is the DVD RW can't hold as much once it's formated...because of the fat table setup most of the time it will be about 4gb.

But again you can use them over and over..  or just add to them...

Just one note ****
Don't forget about the PEN device, they are quick and just like a HD, but you don't need to format them, just pop them in and use them over and over..
You can use them with the drag and drop way of moving files around or just put your video right on them.

They come in many types/sizes the ones below are cheap and easy to store you can put them in your pocket or just in a box  unlike a HD or a CD/DVD.

They are all USB type ( plug and play type) and they work on just about all computers....with a USB port most are 2.0 type for the speed of 480mps.

I have many and use them all the time..   I like the 4gb.ones they can hold a full DVD movie..but the 2gb.ones work great...I use them to jpg files.

http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=DRV10807
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=DRV11016



=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

One day Bj., I'll find a question that you don't have a good answer for!!!! I'm working on it.


----------

